# Am I the problem?



## VTKilarney (Apr 17, 2014)

We got one final day of skiing in at Jay Peak on April 17th.  The weather was incredible, and the conditions were not bad at all.  There was packed powder in the morning that started turning to wet granular in the afternoon.  Every now and then you would see signs of the freeze after the rain storm, but it was not a real problem.

There was a group of about 15 or 20 people who seemed to be in their mid to upper 20's.  They were having lots of fun, skiing in shorts (even though it was in the 30s for most of the day) and sticking mostly to the terrain park.  One of them was skiing while carrying a boom-box blasting music - which I thought was pretty funny.

But things changed when we decided to ride the tram  Unfortunately for us, they decided to ride the tram at the same time.  Starting while we were all in line, they had no respect whatsoever for the people around them.  They were drinking beer openly, and were swearing at the top of their lungs like they just got out of the navy - including one of them loudly proclaiming: "I've been shitfaced for four days straight!".  There were many families in the line, including myself with an 8 and 10 year old.  It became vey clear that they were all drunk.

As they entered the waiting area they walked right by the lift attendant with their beers in their hands.  While inside the tram they continued to drink, swear, and yell "Party tram!" and other such things at the top of their lungs.  

When we got to the top nobody on staff said a word and they went on their way.  Later in the day I saw them skiing down a trail in plain sight with beers in their hand.

I don't begrudge anyone having a good time.  But this really left a bad taste in my mouth.  There is plenty of hill to have fun on, but when you are crammed into the tram, I am of the opinion that you really need to have some respect for the other people crammed in with you.  Am I being overly sensitive about this?

And to cap off the day, I was standing in front of the RFID gate for the lift to get one last run in.  A child about 5 years of age was in front of me.  His father came FLYING in and attempted a hockey stop about 6 inches from the gate.  Of course he lost control and slammed right into me.  I was really pissed.  Stuff happens on the trails, but while you are entering a lift????


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2014)

Two words: Spring Break


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 17, 2014)

They were definitely older than college age.  Vermont schools have this week off, but if they work in the school system I pity the children of Vermont.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> They were definitely older than college age.  Vermont schools have this week off, but if they work in the school system I pity the children of Vermont.



I'm kind of surprised that the lifties didn't say something...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 17, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm kind of surprised that the lifties didn't say something...



Sadly, I'm not.

Sounds like your garden variety typical mid-20s "little boys" who think it makes them men if they swear and publicly drink, etc... carrying on like morons.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 17, 2014)

Also, how did the woods hold up, I'm going to Jay tomorrow.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 17, 2014)

About half of the glades were closed.  It's getting thin.


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2014)

Well I think there are some that like to be noticed and feel the need to be loud!  I saw something similar in the tower bar last time u was there!  Like wise early in the season at Killington there was a group that were hammered and snowboarding.  One of them could not even link three turns with out landing on his face!  Unfortunately there will be those while think that others think it's cool and they will act like thy own the place.  It sucks but I try to ignore it since paying attention to it makes maters worse!

Sorry you had a crappy day!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> *About half of the glades were closed. * It's getting thin.



Closed?  

Not according to their trail map; only 2 of their (numerous) glades are closed according to the map.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 18, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Closed?
> 
> Not according to their trail map; only 2 of their (numerous) glades are closed according to the map.



I noticed the same thing on their Trail Report yesterday, they listed it at 90% open.
A good reliable report would be welcome


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 18, 2014)

I could be wrong, for sure, as I am not a glades skier.  I was reporting based on ropes and people going into the woods.  It seemed like about 50% of the glades actually had people skiing them.  But this is far from scientific.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Apr 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> We got one final day of skiing in at Jay Peak on April 17th.  The weather was incredible, and the conditions were not bad at all.  There was packed powder in the morning that started turning to wet granular in the afternoon.  Every now and then you would see signs of the freeze after the rain storm, but it was not a real problem.
> 
> There was a group of about 15 or 20 people who seemed to be in their mid to upper 20's.  They were having lots of fun, skiing in shorts (even though it was in the 30s for most of the day) and sticking mostly to the terrain park.  One of them was skiing while carrying a boom-box blasting music - which I thought was pretty funny.
> 
> ...




did you ask them to notice their environment?  It isn't hard.  The tram is a sociology experiment, lots of people get ignorant in the box, never had an issue asking them to notice for the seven minutes it takes to get to the top


----------



## Euler (Apr 18, 2014)

Why didn't you say something to the obnoxious group, or to a Jay employee about the group?  When people do things that are just wrong, we ought not to ignore it, I think.   (easy for me to say from my couch!...I understand how awkward it is to address situations like these)


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 18, 2014)

Sometimes "not " getting involved can have consequences.
About 10yrs ago I drove past a large bridge, looked over to see a person standing by the highest point staring with a far away look.
I though to myself there going to jump, I should stop and say something, then I shook it off .
2hrs later i drove past below the bridge to find the road closed due to a suicide!
I  am still haunted by that persons face ! 
Dui drivers seem to walk away , while some inocent pays the price.
I would have been on the phone with management first then the cops if no action was taken second.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 18, 2014)

Euler said:


> Why didn't you say something to the obnoxious group, or to a Jay employee about the group?



I came SO close to doing that both in line and on the lift.  I really struggled with that.  Here is why I didn't:
1) They clearly were trying to be rude.  It's hard to explain, but you could tell that a lot of what they were doing was so they would stand out and be seen.  I was concerned that if I said something they would have felt like "mission accomplished" or, even worse, the situation would have escalated.
2) I had no reason to believe that the Jay staff would have backed me up.  One detail I left out is that the lift operator who handled the loading area (the guy with the clicker to count passengers) recognized one of the members of the group and actually stood their and chatted with her while she was drinking the can of beer that she held in her hand.  Truthfully, i have no problem with someone who sneaks a drink on a chair lift - but to be clearly intoxicated and to drink openly in front of staff indicated to me that the staff just didn't care.

In hindsight I probably should have just waited until the next tram.  I naively thought that they would tone it down once we got into the tram.


----------



## Wyatte74 (Apr 18, 2014)

that sucks!
I get kids will be kids but theres a time and place for it and on the mountain putting others at risk is not it and just f'd up...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 18, 2014)

You are definitely NOT the problem .

These so called young "adults " are MORONS who went out of their way to impose their will on everyone . You have every right to be upset , these cretins infringed on your environment and forced everyone on that tram to ENDURE idiotic behavior .They WILLFULLY dis this with absolutely no concern for other PAYING customers 

In my career as a college president we also dealt on occasion  with Morons and more often than not invited them NOT to come back and to suffer the loss of their tuition and board fees. After  one takes a few of these actions it is amazing the cultural change that can take place because word gets around that this will not be tolerated .

The lesson learned for any service organization management team when dealing with  obtuse idiots who refuse to comply after reasonable warning and policy enforcement for the greater good  is simply ZERO Tolerance.  NO exceptions !  

As far as that liftie who failed to exercise good judgement by pulling these drunken louts off the line , he/ she should be disciplined .


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> 2) I had no reason to believe that the Jay staff would have backed me up.  One detail I left out is that the lift operator who handled the loading area (the guy with the clicker to count passengers) recognized one of the members of the group and actually stood their and chatted with her while she was drinking the can of beer that she held in her hand.  Truthfully, i have no problem with someone who sneaks a drink on a chair lift - but to be clearly intoxicated and to drink openly in front of staff indicated to me that the staff just didn't care.



I wonder if anyone from Jay Peak is reading this thread and cares to comment.   Can you imagine the liability for the mountain if there was an incident as a result of the drinking and obvious intoxication in front of the staff ?


----------



## bigbog (Apr 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I came SO close to doing that both in line and on the lift.  I really struggled with that.  Here is why I didn't:
> 1) They clearly were trying to be rude.  It's hard to explain, but you could tell that a lot of what they were doing was so they would stand out and be seen.  I was concerned that if I said something they would have felt like "mission accomplished" or, even worse, the situation would have escalated.
> 2) I had no reason to believe that the Jay staff would have backed me up.  One detail I left out is that the lift operator who handled the loading area (the guy with the clicker to count passengers) recognized one of the members of the group and actually stood their and chatted with her while she was drinking the can of beer that she held in her hand.  Truthfully, i have no problem with someone who sneaks a drink on a chair lift - but to be clearly intoxicated and to drink openly in front of staff indicated to me that the staff just didn't care.
> 
> In hindsight I probably should have just waited until the next tram.  I naively thought that they would tone it down once we got into the tram.



Your reasons for _not_ getting involved = not mentioning something to ANYONE is NOT GOOD!!!
You weren't the problem, very true, but either you condoned it or just didn't give a darn about
potential harm coming to someone downhill....and I'm not into the Big Brother, break up every bit of freedom -thing...but there's a difference between freedom and potential mishaps from out of control skiers...not only to others but potentially to themselves...y/n?
The lifties not administering the resort's codes of responsible behavior when on the mountain = ANY EXIST???  weren't very good either, to say the least.
What if someone downhill was to take a hit from any of those bozos....all your "feelings" would be insignificant.  We take action, not starting a fight or anything, but to change people's irresonsible behavior...to potentially save someone downhill from getting killed.


----------



## Tin (Apr 18, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> I wonder if anyone from Jay Peak is reading this thread and cares to comment.



They just don't care. 

I tried getting in touch with a few people at Jay (including someone on here) when ski patrol and an instructor told me how they avoid running upper mountain lifts on weekdays or when there isn't enough people there, and how they have BS wind holds to save money, never heard a thing back. Some of the exact quotes were "Ever notice we have more wind holds during the week than the weekend?" , "There just are not enough people to run the Tram today.", and "Some days they will only run Bonnie and the Jet to freeze people into the water park". And of course you're paying full price. I'm all set with Jay. Wasted about $600 and 5 hours of driving to ski off the Jet and Bonnie for a few days. 

And never trust a Jay trail report. The first day of my last time there they had at least 6 main trails (Can Am, Powerline, Green Mt. Boys, etc) and countless glades listed as open and we found nothing but ropes across them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2014)

Wind holds at Jay are nothing new.  They have very exposed lifts.  And I would not be surprised by "cash" holds either.  I suspect that SB had a few when I was there.  I would not be surprised if Jay was the same especially this time of year when there are few skiers and riders and they want to cut their losses.  I have had a number of days there where the lifts were on wind hold (legitimately I could guess as I could hear wind).  

I agree that their snow reporting is what it is.  I skied there a few times before iPhones and real time reporting, so you'd call the snowphone, get the scoop that everything would be open, drive up there, and find that there were "wind holds" or other issues.


----------



## dlague (Apr 18, 2014)

Working for a utility, I know that some of the ski areas have control centers that monitor power consumption and will shut down a lift if their monetary loss will be too high based on visits for the day.  Spring is not a profitable time of year for any of them - this is more of a marketing expense, which gives them even more pause to roll a lift!  I can accept lift closures as a business call any time of the season - they are a business!  They are not a non profit business!

I used to complain about it as well, but once I understood this then I was OK with it.  If you are not happy that day because of a lift closure then go to customer service and they will provide you with a comp for another day.  I have done that at Burke, Jay and Okemo (one time each).  Effectively - take a couple of runs and if it is bothering you then let the resort know and return for another day that is better!


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 18, 2014)

If closing a lift keeps the mountain open that time of year, then I have no complaints.

Personally, however, I would much rather have had the Flyer open since it was a calm, sunny day in the upper 30's to low 40's.  I guess they don't want to lose the little bit of terrain by running the Flyer instead of the tram.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2014)

dlague said:


> Working for a utility, I know that some of the ski areas have control centers that monitor power consumption and will shut down a lift if their monetary loss will be too high based on visits for the day.  Spring is not a profitable time of year for any of them - this is more of a marketing expense, which gives them even more pause to roll a lift!  I can accept lift closures as a business call any time of the season - they are a business!  They are not a non profit business!
> 
> I used to complain about it as well, but once I understood this then I was OK with it.  If you are not happy that day because of a lift closure then go to customer service and they will provide you with a comp for another day.  I have done that at Burke, Jay and Okemo (one time each).  Effectively - take a couple of runs and if it is bothering you then let the resort know and return for another day that is better!



When did Burke close a lift and why?


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 18, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> When did Burke close a lift and why?



The Willoughby chair in 2011.  (rim shot...)


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 18, 2014)

When I did a season at Stowe they would shut down the upper Spruce lift for "wind" midweek pretty often.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> The Willoughby chair in 2011.  (rim shot...)



Yeah, right.  :lol:

And I never thought I'd see the day when that lift was replaced with a HSQ.


----------



## Tin (Apr 18, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Wind holds at Jay are nothing new.  They have very exposed lifts.  And I would not be surprised by "cash" holds either.  I suspect that SB had a few when I was there.  I would not be surprised if Jay was the same especially this time of year when there are few skiers and riders and they want to cut their losses.  I have had a number of days there where the lifts were on wind hold (legitimately I could guess as I could hear wind).
> 
> I agree that their snow reporting is what it is.  I skied there a few times before iPhones and real time reporting, so you'd call the snowphone, get the scoop that everything would be open, drive up there, and find that there were "wind holds" or other issues.



If you go up mid-week, you're gambling.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> We got one final day of skiing in at Jay Peak on April 17th.  The weather was incredible, and the conditions were not bad at all.  There was packed powder in the morning that started turning to wet granular in the afternoon.  Every now and then you would see signs of the freeze after the rain storm, but it was not a real problem.
> 
> There was a group of about 15 or 20 people who seemed to be in their mid to upper 20's.  They were having lots of fun, skiing in shorts (even though it was in the 30s for most of the day) and sticking mostly to the terrain park.  One of them was skiing while carrying a boom-box blasting music - which I thought was pretty funny.
> 
> ...



First of all, you're the customer, it's not your place or duty to handle a large unruly group like that.  You should take photos or video and bring it up with management.  If they don't respond properly, take it to a public forum such as this one.  Maybe you should foward this thread to Jay Peak management and let them give a response?

We've had even worse incidents at Killington a few years back.  A group of younger locals (college age, mostly snowboarders?) would dress up as zombies with fake blood and go around openly harrassing people, throwing snowballs, etc.  That ended real quick when they encountered a few very large new yorkers that were not amused by their antics and had no problem bringing the fight to them.  Since then I think they mellowed out a bit.



Overall it's really just typical youth sub-culture where they are being young punks. Like any other gang mentality, they all want to look tough in front of their peers, rebel against the man, and so on.  You have to hope that they know where to draw the line, because if taken too far people will get really hurt, or in real trouble with the law.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Later in the day I saw them skiing down a trail in plain sight with beers in their hand.



No ski patrol on duty that day?


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 18, 2014)

legalskier said:


> No ski patrol on duty that day?



I saw a couple out during the day.  We saw at least one injury that required their intervention so they may have been pretty busy.


----------



## retroracer (Apr 18, 2014)

I can't believe I was subjected to people like this on my ski vacation. Where does it end?


----------



## retroracer (Apr 18, 2014)

It seems clear these people are having fun except for me. When did skiing even become about fun? These people should be banned from the mountain. It's the last time I will ever visit Jay's Peak again, thats for sure. -Patrick (the sober winner)


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 18, 2014)

That's them!  Well... at least some of them.  The two worst offenders are not pictured.  Perhaps one of them is holding the camera.  You can see a beer can on the ground to the left of the guy wearing #93.  Those are the same cans that I saw people walk onto the tram holding (one person had a taller can).  It was anything but discreet.

As I said earlier, I don't begrudge anyone having fun.  And I'm not certainly not a prude or teetotaler.  I couldn't care less what anybody looks like.  But I do care if you are reckless in regard to safety, and if you are crude and debased in front of other people's children.  It's not just your mountain.  The mountain belonged to everyone who paid to be there.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 18, 2014)

The entire series is on Jay Peak's Facebook page (don't need to login to see it). It looks like a "Retro Racers" group.  https://www.facebook.com/JayPeakFan


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 18, 2014)

If I am reading the Facebook page correctly, it looks like Jay Peak itself posted the photos?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 18, 2014)

retroracer said:


> It seems clear these people are having fun except for me. When did skiing even become about fun? These people should be banned from the mountain. It's the last time I will ever visit Jay's Peak again, thats for sure. -Patrick (the sober winner)
> 
> View attachment 12398



Quoted for no other reason than the prognostication of future events.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 18, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> I noticed the same thing on their Trail Report yesterday, they listed it at 90% open.
> *A good reliable report would be welcome*



Woods were ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC today, certainly exceeding my expectations for April 18.  And certainly after skiing Smuggs earlier in the week where lower level glades like Poacher's Woods were done.

Beaver Pond
Show Off
Timbucktoo
Canyonlands
Expo Glade
Kitz Woods
Hells Woods

The above are what I can recall doing today, and ALL of them held solid snow with little to no bare spots.  The worst was Show Off glade where I think I narrowly escaped a core shot, but honestly even that wasnt that bad.  

As for groomers, the snow if nice and soft.  Some very large ice patches, but so what.....it's mid-April.

If you're even debating where to ski this weekend, Jay > 1000% Smuggs' limited Sterling terrain right now.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 18, 2014)

You are making my weekend plans difficult. I was debating between Stowe and Killington. Now you are making me rethink things. 2 hours to Cannon, 2:30 to K, 2:45 to Wildat, 3:00 to Stowe, 3:30 to Jay. I'd be driving up Saturday evening to ski Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Apr 18, 2014)

retroracer said:


> It seems clear these people are having fun except for me. When did skiing even become about fun? These people should be banned from the mountain. It's the last time I will ever visit Jay's Peak again, thats for sure. -Patrick (the sober winner)
> 
> View attachment 12398




The most offensive thing about this pic is the quality of the beer.  I can't unsee that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 18, 2014)

yeggous said:


> You are making my weekend plans difficult. I was debating between Stowe and Killington. Now you are making me rethink things.* 2 hours to Cannon, 2:30 to K, 2:45 to Wildat, 3:00 to Stowe, 3:30 to Jay. I'd be driving up Saturday evening to ski Sunday.*




You're debating a delta of 1.5 hours?  

We are different human beings.  I do NOT have the luxury of having ANY decent tree skiing less than FOUR hours drive (Gore) from me, so do not expect any sympathy from this corner of the internet.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 18, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Woods were ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC today, certainly exceeding my expectations for April 18.  And certainly after skiing Smuggs earlier in the week where lower level glades like Poacher's Woods were done.
> 
> Beaver Pond
> Show Off
> ...



Everglade or Staircase?

I will be getting in my last day of tree skiing if anyone is around let me know. I promise I won't challenge you to a ski off.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 18, 2014)

Edd said:


> The most offensive thing about this pic is the quality of the beer.  I can't unsee that.



Good observation.  The beer tells it all.  No class.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 19, 2014)

Edd said:


> The most offensive thing about this pic is the quality of the beer.  I can't unsee that.





fbrissette said:


> Good observation.  The beer tells it all.  No class.





Absolutely. That was always considered (as it should be) a nasty-tasting, crap beer only consumed by people who cant afford decent beer.  Mock worthy were you seen drinking it.  Then a funny thing happened in a douchebag pocket of Brooklyn where hipsters* started drinking it thinking it's cool to drink such cheap beer and they used it as an "accessory item" for their pseudo-poor bohemian lifestyle.   Now, young 20-somethings who dont know any better actually purchase this stuff on purpose, which is simply amazing.


* The most obnoxious part is that they tend to be rich suburban kids who are the offspring of hedge fund managers from Greenwich or Stamford, CT, pretending to be poor and with such a "hard" life, but that's another subject for another day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 19, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Everglade or Staircase?



I didnt do them (which made me sad), but I'm sure they were in fantastic shape too given everything else was.  I was skiing glades alone (dont judge me), so I didnt want to go into the really long glades like Everglades or Staircase.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2014)

I must suck at the "Where's the PBR can".   For some reason I can't find it in the picture.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I must suck at the "Where's the PBR can".   For some reason I can't find it in the picture.



It took me FOREVER to find the beer in that picture.  I even thought perhaps it was an inside joke or something, but nope, it's there.

The remarkable thing is that even though you cant find the beer, you (correctly) know the crap beer is PBR.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2014)

So, what you're saying is, there's no actual can, just an assumption that PBR is the groups preferred schwill.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2014)

probably accurate


----------



## Edd (Apr 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> So, what you're saying is, there's no actual can, just an assumption that PBR is the groups preferred schwill.



There is a can. On the ground to the left of the guy wearing the #93. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 19, 2014)

I couldn't find it either, where's Waldo?  I must admit, I was looking for a PBR...or a Schlitz...or a Milwaukee's Best...Keystone Light. Anyone old enough to remember "Basic" beer? A six pack of Basic beer, and a pack of Basic smokes, could life get any better than that? A nickel of Mexican perhaps? High times in the trailer park.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2014)

I have much to learn yet in schwill spotting


----------



## dmw (Apr 19, 2014)

I legit prefer PBR to other cheap American beers. I'd choose it over Bud any time.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 19, 2014)

dmw said:


> I legit prefer PBR to other cheap American beers. I'd choose it over Bud any time.



Truth. You guys dissing PBR really sound like pretensions assholes. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 19, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Absolutely. That was always considered (as it should be) a nasty-tasting, crap beer only consumed by people who cant afford decent beer.  Mock worthy were you seen drinking it.  Then a funny thing happened in a douchebag pocket of Brooklyn where hipsters* started drinking it thinking it's cool to drink such cheap beer and they used it as an "accessory item" for their pseudo-poor bohemian lifestyle.   Now, young 20-somethings who dont know any better actually purchase this stuff on purpose, which is simply amazing.
> 
> 
> * The most obnoxious part is that they tend to be rich suburban kids who are the offspring of hedge fund managers from Greenwich or Stamford, CT, pretending to be poor and with such a "hard" life, but that's another subject for another day.



As a heavy consumer of PBR I would take offense to this,  if I gave the slightest crap what you think.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 19, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Truth. You guys dissing PBR really sound like pretensions assholes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Ouch.  This is a bit harsh!

I used to drink cheap beer once upon a time: bud, coors light, regal select (has anyone else heard of that one?!), etc.  Over the years I tried different stuff, and now I drink mostly ales and ipa's.  Hopefully it doesn't make me a pretentious a-hole when I politely decline the offer of a cheap beer, it's just that it genuinely doesn't taste good to me now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Apr 19, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Truth. You guys dissing PBR really sound like pretensions assholes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Guilty. But I can't change the fact that the beer sucks. Nothing I can do about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm a proud beer snob.  Although I can still enjoy a Bud or PBR on a hot summer's day!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 19, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Ouch.  This is a bit harsh!
> 
> I used to drink cheap beer once upon a time: bud, coors light, regal select (has anyone else heard of that one?!), etc.



I think the difference is that the first 2 aren't actually that cheap, they are just bad.  PBR is equally bad, but at $5.99 for a 6-pack of tall boys I won't pass it up if I'm looking to swill some lighter weight alc.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 19, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Ouch.  This is a bit harsh!
> 
> I used to drink cheap beer once upon a time: bud, coors light, regal select (has anyone else heard of that one?!), etc.  Over the years I tried different stuff, and now I drink mostly ales and ipa's.  Hopefully it doesn't make me a pretentious a-hole when I politely decline the offer of a cheap beer, it's just that it genuinely doesn't taste good to me now!
> 
> ...



Prehaps you'd prefer to be called a beer snob.  Politely turning down a cheap beer is one thing, going off on some "hipster" bash is pretensions. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Apr 19, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I think the difference is that the first 2 aren't actually that cheap, they are just bad.  PBR is equally bad, but at $5.99 for a 6-pack of tall boys I won't pass it up if I'm looking to swill some lighter weight alc.



If you're up for hitting Wildcat on Monday I'll treat you to a couple of those crappy tall boys. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 19, 2014)

Edd said:


> If you're up for hitting Wildcat on Monday I'll treat you to a couple of those crappy tall boys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Oh man, if I wasn't bummed enough about not being able to go this really kills me!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 19, 2014)

Jay was great today. Would have thought it was a thaw - freeze but it wasn't. Coverage was shockingly great for this time of year. If you want to ski trees I would go to ASAP. I think some of the runouts will be closed before the glades


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 19, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Ouch.  This is a bit harsh!
> 
> I used to drink cheap beer once upon a time: bud, coors light, regal select (has anyone else heard of that one?!), etc.  Over the years I tried different stuff, and now I drink mostly ales and ipa's.  Hopefully it doesn't make me a pretentious a-hole when I politely decline the offer of a cheap beer, it's just that it genuinely doesn't taste good to me now!
> 
> ...



Fact....you are a pretentious a-hole.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 19, 2014)

I love good quality beer, I love cheap beer, I love all beer. One of my favorites is Coors bqt in the yellow can. Beer is good stuff, no need to classify people by what they drink...I mean I guess you can but it's just overall a waste of brain cells.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2014)

In regards to PBR (and what BenedictGomez was getting at), I think it's more a case of "self-classification."  For some reason in the last ten years, it became "cool" to drink PBR.  

I honestly don't care what people drink.  My wife was drinking PBRs on our first date.  She was just out of college, broke and PBRs were cheap at the bar.  She's graduated from PBR to shitty fruity beers, but hey, I haven't kicked her out of bed for it.


----------



## Terry (Apr 20, 2014)

I,ve got no problem with pbr. Right now I have pbr, bud, tuckermans. sam adams, and smuttynose in my beer fridge. Take your pick!


----------



## Sick Bird Rider (Apr 20, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> ...
> There was a group of about 15 or 20 people who seemed to be in their mid to upper 20's.  They were having lots of fun, skiing in shorts (even though it was in the 30s for most of the day) and sticking mostly to the terrain park.  One of them was skiing while carrying a boom-box blasting music - which I thought was pretty funny.
> 
> But things changed when we decided to ride the tram  Unfortunately for us, they decided to ride the tram at the same time.  Starting while we were all in line, they had no respect whatsoever for the people around them.  They were drinking beer openly, and were swearing at the top of their lungs like they just got out of the navy - including one of them loudly proclaiming: "I've been shitfaced for four days straight!".  There were many families in the line, including myself with an 8 and 10 year old.  It became vey clear that they were all drunk.
> ...



OP, if you haven't already, I would suggest sending your story, with pictures, to Steve Wright at JPR, or even to Bill Stenger, the GM/co-owner. Steve is a member of this forum but likely would not see this post, since there is no reference to Jay in the title. There is nothing like a strongly worded letter from a disappointed guest to get the wheels of consequence turning. Even if you felt uncomfortable saying something at the time (and I suspect most of us would be in the same position), you can effect some positive change by expressing your displeasure to people who can do something about it. I'm with Warp Daddy on this one, there is no excuse for that sort of behavior in and the liftie should have done something. 

Or, if your really want to stir the pot, post this up on the "Moments" page on the JPR website, LOL.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 20, 2014)

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Or, if your really want to stir the pot, post this up on the "Moments" page on the JPR website, LOL.



I like your style !


----------



## Tin (Apr 20, 2014)

Sick Bird Rider said:


> OP, if you haven't already, I would suggest sending your story, with pictures, to Steve Wright at JPR, or even to Bill Stenger, the GM/co-owner.



I have tried this and am still waiting for a response 3 months later.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 20, 2014)

​You won't believe this.  An hour ago while skiing beaver pond, I found a full can of PBR in the middle of the run.  I laughed and I drank it.  Under the circumstances it was actually quite good.  I made sure nobody saw me however...  And yes I brought back the empty can.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 20, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> ​You won't believe this.  An hour ago while skiing beaver pond, I found a full can of PBR in the middle of the run.  I laughed and I drank it.  Under the circumstances it was actually quite good.  I made sure nobody saw me however...  And yes I brought back the empty can.



This is great! Wonder how it got there? Interesting marketing strategy by Pabst ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## dmw (Apr 20, 2014)

Maybe the Jay equivalent of an Easter egg hunt.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 20, 2014)

Cheaper than a gallon of gas for my car, wonder if it'd run on PBR?


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobbutts (Apr 20, 2014)

One time, I talked to a chick that drank Bud Light.  PBR is the kind of beer you drink from a funnel or shotgun style.  Either way I am pretty sure that beer is very cool and a good way to look cool and seem more interesting (to yourself).


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 20, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> ​You won't believe this.  An hour ago while skiing beaver pond, I found a full can of PBR in the middle of the run.  I laughed and I drank it.  Under the circumstances it was actually quite good.  I made sure nobody saw me however...  And yes I brought back the empty can.



You should go play the lottery....thats some serious good luck right there !


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> In regards to PBR (and what BenedictGomez was getting at), I think it's more a case of "self-classification."



Pretty much.   For that set, PBR has become the equivalent of the toy chihuahua accessory in the $10,000 purse of a Beverly Hills girl.   You are to be "seen" drinking it - a reverse status symbol if you will.  

This becomes incredibly evident when you pay attention to the individuals generally consuming it.   I dont give a crap, but it does amuse me and I think it's interesting from a sociological standpoint.  What's ironic is that many of these same individuals would take great umbrage  if they thought/knew they were overtly demonstrating any form of "brand  loyalty".  Bars in parts of Brooklyn (you'd know the areas if you're familiar with NYC) now loudly advertise PBR on tap!  Something unheard of 10 or 15 year ago.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Steve@jpr (Apr 21, 2014)

Never received a note from 'Tin' but, had I, you'd have had your response.  Please feel free to send along again and I'll take a fast look.

And I see just about everything out here but I've also been doing this since 1994 and have gotten, I like to think, a little better about spitting back the bait most of the time.

Tin-send it along to swright@jaypeakresort.com and I'll take a look.

steve



Tin said:


> I have tried this and am still waiting for a response 3 months later.


----------



## dlague (Apr 21, 2014)

Terry said:


> I,ve got no problem with pbr. Right now I have pbr, bud, tuckermans. sam adams, and smuttynose in my beer fridge. Take your pick!



While I generally drink Pale Ales ot IPAs, I enjoy PBR when it is hot out and I have to say I had a PBR or two during ski season!  If you ever pay attention, PBR is everywhere - skiing!  Considered the ski bums beer of choice!


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Pretty much.   For that set, PBR has become  the equivalent of the toy chihuahua accessory in the $10,000 purse of a  Beverly Hills girl.   You are to be "seen" drinking it - a reverse  status symbol if you will.
> 
> This becomes incredibly evident when you pay attention to the  individuals generally consuming it.   I dont give a crap, but it does  amuse me and I think it's interesting from a sociological standpoint.   What's ironic is that many of these same individuals would take great  umbrage  if they thought/knew they were overtly demonstrating any form  of "brand  loyalty".  Bars in parts of Brooklyn (you'd know the areas if  you're familiar with NYC) now loudly advertise PBR on tap!  Something  unheard of 10 or 15 year ago.



I don't think the resurgence of PBR has anything to do with anti-Brand loyalty. It was repulsion of the over the top Mass-Marketing by the big 3 brewers about 10-12 years ago that brought PBR into the sights of Gen Xers in Portland OR, the epicenter of the resurgence. 

Even amongst your "hispters", there is always going to be a percentage of the population the prefers the taste of an American lager. Craft brews have no appeal to this set; they'll order a bottle of their favorite swell even at a brew pub! Because of the lack of in-your-face advertising, PBR is seen as an honest brew amongst those seeking that particular light barely beer taste.

Just after sales started picking up for PBR (circa 2002) they contracted a study to find out why, since they had done nothing different and sales were previously declining. The lack on mega marketing was what the study concluded. So they kept that no hype philosophy, with the exception of promoting events in person, like skiing events. Now that the anti-hyped, grass roots, "protest beer" beer has become mainstream, it will be interesting to see it can sustain it's cool image.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 21, 2014)

Steve@jpr said:


> Never received a note from 'Tin' but, had I, you'd have had your response.  Please feel free to send along again and I'll take a fast look.
> 
> And I see just about everything out here but I've also been doing this since 1994 and have gotten, I like to think, a little better about spitting back the bait most of the time.
> 
> ...



Steve, I don't think the original poster of this thread is trying to troll anyone.  Sounds like a legit beef.  I've been part of large group activites at ski areas, and this sounds like it crossed the line.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 21, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> I don't think the resurgence of PBR has anything to do with anti-Brand loyalty. It was repulsion of the over the top Mass-Marketing by the big 3 brewers about 10-12 years ago that brought PBR into the sights of Gen Xers in Portland OR, the epicenter of the resurgence.
> 
> Even amongst your "hispters", there is always going to be a percentage of the population the prefers the taste of an American lager. Craft brews have no appeal to this set; they'll order a bottle of their favorite swell even at a brew pub! Because of the lack of in-your-face advertising, PBR is seen as an honest brew amongst those seeking that particular light barely beer taste.
> 
> Just after sales started picking up for PBR (circa 2002) they contracted a study to find out why, since they had done nothing different and sales were previously declining. The lack on mega marketing was what the study concluded. So they kept that no hype philosophy, with the exception of promoting events in person, like skiing events. Now that the anti-hyped, grass roots, "protest beer" beer has become mainstream, it will be interesting to see it can sustain it's cool image.



I believe it is also American owned, unlike some others...


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm the OP.  Tin is somebody different.  I have not contacted Jay management, and thus have not alleged that they failed to respond to me.  I'm glad somebody from Jay has read this thread, though.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 21, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I'm the OP.  Tin is somebody different.  I have not contacted Jay management, and thus have not alleged that they failed to respond to me.  I'm glad somebody from Jay has read this thread, though.



With the snow that's melting, it's actually pretty sad to see how many empty beer cans I have seen on the hill these past few days. Yahoos like the one you describe are very likely at the center of the problem.   I have no problem with people drinking on the ski hill, but pack your empties OUT !


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 21, 2014)

Any icy cold beer on a hot day goes down ok for me.

But I sure as hell can't tell the difference between one lightly-hopped, rice and corn infused domestic, pale lager and another.  Are there distinguishable, defining characteristics?


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 22, 2014)

witch hobble said:


> Any icy cold beer on a hot day goes down ok for me.
> 
> But I sure as hell can't tell the difference between one lightly-hopped, rice and corn infused domestic, pale lager and another.  Are there distinguishable, defining characteristics?



Some taste closer to water than others


----------



## Steve@jpr (Apr 22, 2014)

HS-Agreed 100%.  My bait-spitting comment relates more to my perceived lack of connection to AZ in general;  I see most of what's going on but I comment on things less and less was my point.



Highway Star said:


> Steve, I don't think the original poster of this thread is trying to troll anyone.  Sounds like a legit beef.  I've been part of large group activites at ski areas, and this sounds like it crossed the line.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 22, 2014)

I have skied many times with Tin this season and have discussed the Jay experience on several occasions. I can assure he's not trolling.


----------



## Steve@jpr (Apr 22, 2014)

This time with feeling.  My comment about not taking the bait was more a reaction to Gord's comment about me, possibly, not seeing posts.  I am here frequently, I see plenty and chose to respond to little.  I've asked Tin to send along his comments directly to me as, if they were sent to me directly initially, I haven't seen them.  Happy to respond.



MadMadWorld said:


> I have skied many times with Tin this season and have discussed the Jay experience on several occasions. I can assure he's not trolling.


----------



## octopus (Apr 22, 2014)

pbr sucks ass and op is a crybaby, just drink a beer with them next time. i think narragansett is much better in the cheap pounder category.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2014)

octopus said:


> pbr sucks ass and op is a crybaby, just drink a beer with them next time. i think narragansett is much better in the cheap pounder category.



PBR tastes to me like cheap beer that had some extra sweeteners added to it.  Ganny's, while still a cheap beer, actually have *some* flavor above and beyond a typical cheap beer. Ganny does make some very good seasonal and limited release series beers IMHO.

PBR to me is just something I have to have when I go to Bromley out of the tie in the the Pabst family and Bromley's heritage.  From the beer perspective, I'm glad that I don't ski Bromley too much!!  uke:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 22, 2014)

I make good bread with PBR.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 22, 2014)

I kept up with this thread only to a page long, and now when I just checked it, the last 2 pages are about PBR. Hmmmmmm


----------



## snoseek (Apr 22, 2014)

I would choose PBR over Bud only because they both taste similar to me (sweet) and at least with the PBR it's gonna be cheaper.

In the end I will drink whatever's in front of me.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Clear And Bright As Mountain Air*


----------



## marcski (Apr 23, 2014)

Since Pabst now owns Shaeffer....IMHO, Pabst (and Busch and Shaeffer) are the only beers to drink when there are no other beersl to drink. 

(Remember the old Shaeffer ads....? "Shaeffer, the one beer to have when you are having more than one!).


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 23, 2014)

In my wildest dreams I did not envision such a lively discussion about PBR.  It's been a very enlightening discussion, that's for sure.  I had no idea that PBR had become fashionable.  Who knew that all of those Longshoremen were ahead of their time?


----------



## jimk (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm here to contribute to this important thread hijack...photo lifted from Telluride website:


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2014)

PBR is the one consistent tap you can find and just about every ski area!  If not on tap, then they have the cans for sure!


----------



## marcski (Apr 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> PBR is the one consistent tap you can find and just about every ski area!  If not on tap, then they have the cans for sure!



Is that due to an affinity for Fred Pabst's legacy in the ski industry?


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> PBR is the one consistent tap you can find and just about every ski area!  If not on tap, then they have the cans for sure!



Apparently Jay even has them scattered on the trails!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 23, 2014)

http://pbrfishing.com/


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2014)

In the early 2000's with a lack of marketing the hipsters as they call them favored PBR because they were not being marketed to.  However, their advertising was low key and very niche focused with the ski industry being one of the targets through publications like SKI, Powder, etc.  Some examples:


Sponsoring Events


and their website circa 2005



For the fun of it go to Liftopia blogs and search for PBR you will be surprised how many articles come up here is one of them:

top-ski-town-beers


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 23, 2014)

Do hipsters ski or are the scarves and winter caps just for show?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Do hipsters ski or are the scarves and winter caps just for show?



They tele


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> They tele



Well played.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 23, 2014)

I like PBR because it's cheap and easily accessible. In VT, it's on tap at once place for $2; another $2 tallboys. Awhile back, I was able to get 30 packs for $13.99 OTD in New Hampshire. 

For the record, I don't wear skinny jeans or a scarf, or black rimmed glasses or think that anything mainstream sucks.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2014)

Kids being kids? 

I feel the same way now. But there was a time when I was in my late teens that I didn't really have the appropriate level of respect for those around me. I still think I was at least decent - e.g. I tried not to swear when there were kids around, for example - but especially in groups + alcohol just ups the ante for douchy behavior.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> They tele



Hey I resemble that remark... 

On another note a hate PBR


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2014)

Many may hate it but check out the growth!


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Do hipsters ski or are the scarves and winter caps just for show?



resort-townies-explained


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> Many may hate it but check out the growth!
> 
> View attachment 12448



I can't read this on my 24" monitor and reading glasses on.


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I can't read this on my 24" monitor and reading glasses on.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 23, 2014)

Rolling Rock?! Yuck


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> Many may hate it but check out the growth!
> 
> 
> View attachment 12448



I'm guessing the most up to date version of this chart would show some more growth of Leinenkugel's, as they sold a ton of summer shandy last year and made a big name for themselves with it


----------



## trackbiker (Apr 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Rolling Rock?! Yuck



Used to be a good summer beer. Since being bought out by Budweiser and brewing moved to Newark, NJ it is now just Bud in a green bottle.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 23, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Used to be a good summer beer. Since being bought out by Budweiser and brewing moved to Newark, NJ it is now just Bud in a green bottle.



this^^^

back in the days of old latrobe i used to drink a lot of RR...it was about the same price as other swill, but tasted much better to my underaged taste buds


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> They tele



Ha!  But now that nobody cares that I tele, and I still choose to do it, all the cognitive dissonance is giving me existential dread!


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 23, 2014)

By the way, in 1998 at the Dogwood Acres in Maple Summit, PA, you could buy a totally unhip and non-ironic PBR pounder in a bottle for $1.25.  Throw down $2 and feel like a high rollin big tipper.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 23, 2014)

Something is wrong.  I don't see Ballantine Ale on that chart.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 23, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> *Do hipsters ski*



Only if it can be done in a highly visible, smug & superior manner.



drjeff said:


> I'm guessing* the most up to date version of this chart would show some more growth of Leinenkugel's, as they sold a ton of summer shandy last year and made a big name for themselves *with it



Only because Miller promoted the absolute **** out of it though.  You couldnt go to a Mormon convention last summer without seeing Leinenkugel.



trackbiker said:


> Used to be a good summer beer. Since being bought out by Budweiser and *brewing moved to Newark, NJ it is now just Bud in a green bottle*.



Nothing good ever happens after a move to Newark, NJ.  

Just ask the Devils.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2014)

witch hobble said:


> Ha!  But now that nobody cares that I tele, and I still choose to do it, all the cognitive dissonance is giving me existential dread!





totally joking and I glad you and a couple of others got the parallel I made between hipsters and tele skiers.


----------



## moresnow (Apr 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> View attachment 12449



Wow, King Cobra lost market share? 



VTKilarney said:


> Something is wrong.  I don't see Ballantine Ale on that chart.



 America's largest selling ale. Now that is some fine swill.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 24, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Only if it can be done in a highly visible, smug & superior manner.



I do envy the way they can dress like it's 20 below year round.  I would very much like to be able to ride the subway in gloves from April to October.  But not those fingerless hipster gloves.  No - something thick and heavy and likely to attract unwanted attention from the department of mental hygiene.


----------



## Steve@jpr (Apr 24, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Only if it can be done in a highly visible, smug & superior manner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Props; that was funny)


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 24, 2014)

Story yesterday on NPR's Marketplace : *Milwaukee locals want to bring Pabst back*

http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/milwaukee-locals-want-bring-pabst-back


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 24, 2014)

You look like you could use a Pabst.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 24, 2014)

Don't do it...


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2014)

PBR has dome it again - it's baaaacckk!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Terry (Apr 25, 2014)

Just restocked the beer fridge with PBR last night!


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 25, 2014)

Terry said:


> Just restocked the beer fridge with PBR last night!



You should have posted that in the Drinking On The Cheap thread.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 25, 2014)

Wasn't this thread about Jay  Peak at one time? Something about an obnoxious group of shlubs on the tram... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 25, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Wasn't this thread about Jay  Peak at one time? Something about an obnoxious group of shlubs on the tram...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk




This all changed when it was discovered that the said schlubs were drinking PBR.  Now, the shlubs are those who don't like PBR like VTKilarney.  Me, I changed my avatar to be with the cool crowd.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 25, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> This all changed when it was discovered that the said schlubs were drinking PBR.  Now, the shlubs are those who don't like PBR like VTKilarney.  Me, I changed my avatar to be with the cool crowd.


A Canadian drinking PBR?  Does your version, brewed in Guelph by Sleeman Breweries, even count as PBR?


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 25, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> A Canadian drinking PBR?  Does your version, brewed in Guelph by Sleeman Breweries, even count as PBR?



I've never had PBR in Canada (in fact, my first one was in Beaver Pond last week-end), but based on other beers sold both sides of the border, it should be similar but with a higher alcohol content.  It is a well established fact that we canadians handle our beer better than are fellows south of the border.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> I've never had PBR in Canada (in fact, my first one was in Beaver Pond last week-end), but based on other beers sold both sides of the border, it should be similar but with a higher alcohol content.  It is a well established fact that we canadians handle our beer better than are fellows south of the border.



There you go another PBR Jay peak connection!  BTW you guys have a three year head start!  I come from a town on the Canadian border and all the 18 year old "adults" headed to Sherbrooke to drink Brador (my favorite as a teenager - wait did i just write that?), Molson and Labatt Blue (my favorite)!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 25, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> Story yesterday on NPR's Marketplace : *Milwaukee locals want to bring Pabst back*
> 
> http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/milwaukee-locals-want-bring-pabst-back



They should bring 'Gansett back to RI too.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 25, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> I've never had PBR in Canada (in fact, my first one was in Beaver Pond last week-end), but based on other beers sold both sides of the border, it should be similar but with a higher alcohol content.  It is a well established fact that we canadians handle our beer better than are fellows south of the border.



I just want to know. Would you have drank that random PBR, if you didn't read all the hype here first?  I like Molson and all, but the whole "imported from Canada" thing doesn't impress me enough to pay more for it... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## octopus (Apr 25, 2014)

Glenn said:


> They should bring 'Gansett back to RI too.



gansett doesn't belong in new york


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 25, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> I just want to know. Would you have drank that random PBR, if you didn't read all the hype here first?  I like Molson and all, but the whole "imported from Canada" thing doesn't impress me enough to pay more for it...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



In case you missed my earlier post, I found the PBR can in beaver pond glade.  I never say no to free beer!

Otherwise I would never have tried it, nor will I ever have another one, unless free. Not my type of beer.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 25, 2014)

If you find a beer in the trees it would be bad luck not to drink it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 25, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> *I've never had PBR in Canada *



Score 1 for Canada.



MadMadWorld said:


> *If you find a beer in the trees it would be bad luck not to drink it*.



It was also the ecologically responsible thing for him to take the beer with him.  

 Had he left the can in the woods eventually it would have leaked the PBR into the environment.


----------



## Edd (Apr 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Score 1 for Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:lol:


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> It was also the ecologically responsible thing for him to take the beer with him.
> 
> Had he left the can in the woods eventually it would have leaked the PBR into the environment.



 and who wants hipster chipmunks right?


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> ... it would have leaked the PBR into the environment.



The consequences could have been disastrous for the bicknell's thrush.  That would have resulted in the end of the West bowl.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 26, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> and who wants hipster chipmunks right?



Hipster chipmunks are coming to Jay Peak?  

There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## dlague (Apr 26, 2014)

LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

